
Ask HN: Hacker News Bug? I can not collapse comments - guessmyname
It looks like a long discussion here [1] broke some code responsible for displaying the comment collapsing buttons. I have visited other threads and can see them working but this specific link seems to be broken. The bottom of the page is also missing and that’s probably why the collapsing buttons are nowhere to be seen.<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=23803539
======
mellosouls
I'm having no problem with Chrome, Edge or Firefox on Windows 10 on that
thread - it might help potential investigators if you list your exact
platform.

Also try different browsers and with extensions turned off, and after clearing
cache etc.

